# Boot device not found..hard disc-(3F0)



## bezvoditza (Jun 14, 2016)

Hi all
wonder if anyone can help me, i turned on my hp pavilion laptop yesterday and was welcomed with this message ...

Boot device not found
please install an operating system on your hard disk.
Hard Disk-(3F0)

i've tried a few things i've found on internet,like changing legacy support to enabled from disabled in bios.
That didn't work. 
tried system diagnostics fix..no luck
checked the hard drive cable but all solid and still the same.

I don't think the hard drive is shot because if i hit esc at startup go into boot options and select boot from laptop hard drive,
it then restarts and says please insert bootable disc..i've tried that and windows starts up only as far as the green line at the bottom then that disapears and i have a black screen with a pointer and that's it.
i have tried to repair the master boot record buy installing win 8 onto a usb and then booting from that, the hp logo appears and the spinning circle underneath appears then the screen goes black and thats it, i have left it for half an hour but nothing seems to be happening.
any ideas would be great.
cheers.


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

this issue is broad and not guaranteed to be resolved but as mentioned, whether a new hard drive is required is unknown as some folks have reported, marking the partition active where Windows 8+ is installed which has helped. but each pc is different

a few pointers from this point. even after fresh reinstalls the symptoms recur, which directs the issue towards a hardware problem. if it was under warranty its a good case for replacement. 

it remains, (the question) is if the BIOS can't handle any HDD/SSD or is there a specific type/brand that does work with the BIOS/laptop? its unknown.. but when a neighbour installed SSD (OCZ series 4 Agility) as boot device in my PC (with an ASUS motherboard) the problem did not occur.

also going into bios and exiting again to continue with boot had worked but the issue returned again. it might help someone 

the bios not to recognise a hdd could be due to seeing if HP.com has the latest BIOS update for your machine and try again. see if anything helps


----------



## bezvoditza (Jun 14, 2016)

thankyou


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

bezvoditza said:


> thankyou


your welcome


----------

